# PS3 and random "HDMI Detected" screen



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've only had the unit for a few weeks and a few times it has given me a "HDMI Connection Detected, do you want to make this your default connection?" screen. The problem is that I've ALWAYS had it hooked up via HDMI to my PJ. 

Usually I just hit "yes" and it asked me about optimum screen resolution, etc and I just press "yes" and few times and then it's back to normal. Yesterday, not thinking I just hit a button and it was "no". AUGH! The screen went to 4:3 and resolution. I tried to back out but to no avail. I tried to find where to correct it but could not so I just reset it.

Why would it give me that message if it's been set up for weeks?

PS. Latest firmware installed.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It might be an HDMI handshake issue between your PJ and your PS3. I am not certain because most use an AVR as and HDMI switcher rather than hooking it directly to the PJ.

Regardless, going into the Video Settings of the PS3 should return things back to normal. Are you using the Optical out for your sound then?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I mis-spoke. The PS3 is hooked into the Onkyo 705 and THEN into the PJ. Sorry.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you saying that your projector asked if you wanted to use HDMI as the default and you selected "no" Just go into the menu of the projector under video settings and reselect HDMI. Some projectors also give you an "auto detection mode" where it will use the first input it "sees" with a signal. This is not the receiver asking this as Onkyos do not auto detect inputs hgowever you may have accidentally selected "NO" for the HDMI output on the receiver as well. Its hard to say what you did without a clearer description.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

It is the PS3 that asks, not the PJ.

***UPDATE***

So I got everything back to normal. Bitstream, 1080p, it's all fine now.

Why does the PS3 randomly say it detects an HDMI cable?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> Why does the PS3 randomly say it detects an HDMI cable?


I'd suggest trying another cable.

My guess would be that you have an intermittent cable connection. Too much strain on one of the ends can break one of its internal connector joins, for example, or it could be a manufacturing defect.


----------

